# Cumbria



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi folks,

Just heard the weather forecast for Cumbria, dress up warm they say it's minus 12 out there!

(Too Soon?)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

duncs09 said:


> Too Soon?


Apparently so. 

I told it at a BBQ at the weekend and, apart from a round of sharp intakes of breath, the whole place went eerily silent!


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Haha, that would kinda suck, rather you than me though! Sorry for your pain all the same :wink:


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

My mates must be weird then, told this one last Wednesday night and it went quite well.....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have received numerous jokes via text on this and definitely feel it is a bit soon to be relaying them to others :? I have a sense of humour but not sure I could laugh at this yet.

Charlie


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Me too Charlie - thats way below the belt, give a thought to those victims and families left devastated.


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Jeeso, if you don't like jokes then don't look at the joke section, you can tell from the title what it's about. I don't mind if you don't like the joke or can't laugh (Charlie) that's understandable but telling me I am wrong shouldn't happen, if you can't handle it then look away :-*

More Jokes:

I love the drive from my home in Wales to Scotland.
I can get on the M6 easily and bomb through Lancaster, shoot through cumbria and fly through Lockerbie

Nice to see the recession isn't affecting everyone, apparently taxi drivers are making a killing in cumbria!

Took me ages getting home from the club last night, there was a major shortage of taxi's, wonder why?

I've decided to host my mates stag do in cumbria after seeing on the news that the birds are firing into absolutely everyone.

the cumbria killer is pretty good at call of duty, 12 kills and 25 assists and all with a shotgun

Hope you enjoy.

Ian


----------

